# Damdami Taksaal Maryada In Gurmukhi Script



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 19, 2010)

sangat ji

A link to the full rehat of Damdami Taksaal Maryada (Jatha Mehta Bhindran) can be found in this thread:

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sanat...ing-khalsa-rehat-damdami-nihang-nanaskar.html

Or at this link with English translation:


Damdami Taksaal Online Website - Rehat Maryada

However, you may find interesting this series of excerpts from the DT rehat that has been attached as a pdf file. The file consists of pages in the Gurmukhi script.


----------

